# need a price ??????????????



## carpetsnake (Oct 7, 2006)

how much is a 85 commodore sedan worth runs reasonably good
body fair to good 
hope u can help 
????????????????????


----------



## waruikazi (Oct 7, 2006)

Unregitsered i would say $500 and registered $1000-1500


----------



## ratly (Oct 7, 2006)

120`00 ton scrap metal go ford... sorry...


----------



## show_stoppers (Oct 9, 2006)

85 so im asuming late vl to early vk commy ya can get em anywhere from 500 to 1500 i nearly bought a vk last week for 300 had 4 months rego


----------



## spottie (Oct 9, 2006)

$200 i paid for my vk. had an offer to sell it for $4000


----------



## redbellyblack (Oct 10, 2006)

also depends on what engine is in it too , does it have mags , auto or man , intirior cond ? there are many thing to look at . best bet would be to buy an auto trader magazine and see if there are any similar to what you are selling ( eg. condition and all above mentioned ) and go from there . another biggie is how many km's .

hope that helps 

andrew


----------



## jeramie85 (Oct 10, 2006)

and obviously where you live vaires the price

i wouldnt spend more than $1000 on a top notch 85 commy jmho


----------



## redbellyblack (Oct 10, 2006)

jeramie85 said:


> and obviously where you live vaires the price
> 
> i wouldnt spend more than $1000 on a top notch 85 commy jmho



well i know a few people that would pay up to 5k for one if it was in good nick . tuners etc. do them up for shows etc but usually yeah for a auto straight 6 in fair cond bout 1k


----------



## jeramie85 (Oct 10, 2006)

just remembered if you had a spare $10grand minimum i could get ya a nice and uncommon commodore that will keep its value or even become worth more
sitting in my parents shed
was stolen and $5000 worth of recaro seats went missing and was thrashed since then
its had 
new seats put in not sure of what brand but they are same style as the recaros
rebuilt and worked 253
rebuilt diff
new balanced tailshaft
rebuilt and strengthened manual gearbox 
lowered
has vk rear bumper fitted and in the process of fitting a vk front bumper (still have the original metal bumpers in the shed i think)
black
has stock wheels on it as dont have the money to replace the mags yet
and can be registered as it never got defected or anything
o has 2 doors (thats how it was built)
if your interested have a search on the net its called an

Adayer Sportif 
not sure if its got 1 or 2 Fs though






change the wheels and bumpers and remove the stickers and thats the car


----------



## hugsta (Oct 10, 2006)

Yeh jeramie but it's only got a 253.......:cry:


----------



## jeramie85 (Oct 10, 2006)

i know its stock standard

still cant keep up with my 327 haha


----------



## hugsta (Oct 10, 2006)

Lmao....


----------



## jeramie85 (Oct 10, 2006)

i had thought about buying when i had the money as i coulda had it for $7gs before everything was fixed but would cost too much to have the 327 fitted with engineers and then more again on strengthening the chasis and then some on other mods for steering and other stuff

its a nice car and different from the rest though
found a web site with some info though just searched yahoo.com.au for adayer sportif in AUS and got lotsa stuff heres 1 page

http://www.fastlane.com.au/forums/topic.asp?TOPIC_ID=3340&whichpage=1


----------



## raxor (Oct 10, 2006)

That's a beautiful car... sure beats my Daewoo station wagon  wanna swap?


----------



## jeramie85 (Oct 10, 2006)

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: 

sorry couldnt help myself :lol: :lol: :lol: 

even after posting im still laughing :lol: :lol: 

no harm in trying i guess


----------



## krylon (Oct 12, 2006)

www.redbook.com.au for prices


----------



## show_stoppers (Oct 19, 2006)

10 grand for that its nice but not 10 grand nice i paid 1100 for my vn bt-1 commy and it would chew that up sideways


----------



## JandC_Reptiles (Oct 19, 2006)

Rare in Aus, but not worth 10k imo.
There was an adayer sportif for auction on ebay recently.
Cant recall the price but was around the 2k mark with several hours to go.


----------



## 6ftpythonsgirl (Oct 19, 2006)

I am so sick of commodore's every boy that gets his P's just has to have one and do it up
the only problem is that no one seems to do anything interesting to them oh wow a new engine?? oh and mags.... and wait OMFG how original its lowered so low you have to stop to go over speed humps...

I wouldnt pay more then a $1000 unless its had something totally cool done to it...


----------



## whiteyluvsrum (Oct 19, 2006)

get a bike


----------



## hugsta (Oct 19, 2006)

whiteyluvsrum said:


> get a bike


 
What he said.......:lol:


----------



## jeramie85 (Oct 20, 2006)

6ftpythonsgirl said:


> I am so sick of commodore's every boy that gets his P's just has to have one and do it up
> the only problem is that no one seems to do anything interesting to them oh wow a new engine?? oh and mags.... and wait OMFG how original its lowered so low you have to stop to go over speed humps...
> 
> I wouldnt pay more then a $1000 unless its had something totally cool done to it...


 

i agree with you on that 
even though i must say ive owned 8 commodores

i still prefer to drive my valiant or hq 
or even my mums mildly worked hz statesman
haha still find it funny my mum can drag of all the p platers around without a problem and she is a granny driving a stock looking statesman although it does have a 350 chev in it


----------



## 6ftpythonsgirl (Oct 20, 2006)

Nice my X had a HQ ute i loved driving that...
Our ute is fairly gruntish, and i tell you the ammount of P platter guys that pull up next to me and like the car then see a chick driving and get the look!! the its her boyfriends ute look... Arrrggghhhh

but i cant see the look after i leave them in a cloud of smoke 
my uncle had an LTD it went really well built like a tank!!!! with a 350 in it


----------



## mertle (Oct 20, 2006)

I've had a couple of Commodores, now I am grown up I have a Bike


----------



## JandC_Reptiles (Oct 20, 2006)

Rotary!


----------



## 6ftpythonsgirl (Oct 20, 2006)

F250 is my dream car


----------



## jeramie85 (Oct 21, 2006)

i dont mind the f250s nearly bought one once
but i didnt like it as it looked brand new not a mark or flaw on it
i like them more when they have been used for a farm scratches dents faded/multi coloured paint

or i like the biggg chev utes with 454s in em


----------

